# FS 120 to 140 options



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

Just list some brands and info if you like. I'll do the research once I know what to look for. Looked at TREK and Spec, but 150 or more then I need. Been a while, but finally got a kidney transplant and want to get out again. Still not as strong as I want.

Phx AZ. Lots of rocks but keeping it mild. Don't care to damage this replacement Kidney.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From memory Scott and Cannondale have offers in that range but i suggest first you select motor than suspension. Probably also Haibike and Cube. Good luck.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Fezzari WIRE PEAK
Commencal META POWER
Focus THROn2
Cannondale HABIT NEO 2
Pivot Shuttle
Haibike SDURO FULLSEVEN 
Giant Stance
Giant Trance


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> Fezzari WIRE PEAK
> Commencal META POWER
> Focus THROn2
> Cannondale HABIT NEO 2
> ...


Thank you


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Ghost SLAMR S1.7+ at REI. $3500, 140mm Rock Shox Revelation fork and 140mm RockShox Super Deluxe Coil R on the rear. Shimano drive.


----------



## str8line (Apr 1, 2005)

Cycle64 said:


> Just list some brands and info if you like. I'll do the research once I know what to look for. Looked at TREK and Spec, but 150 or more then I need. Been a while, but finally got a kidney transplant and want to get out again. Still not as strong as I want.
> 
> Phx AZ. Lots of rocks but keeping it mild. Don't care to damage this replacement Kidney.


Congrats on your kidney and getting back on it!


----------



## Cycle64 (Nov 10, 2004)

str8line said:


> Congrats on your kidney and getting back on it!


Thank you. Still a little warm in Phoenix for me to be hitting the dirt. I am ready!!!!!!


----------

